# Filtration for 180 gallon front tank



## mrcorey20 (Dec 20, 2010)

im currently running a rena XP4 only on my 180gal tank .. what else should I be running to efficiently and clearer water? what do you guys suggest powerheads, alternate filters. etc?????


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

For a tank that size ideally you want to build a sump. Check out my site to get some ideas how I set up the filtration for my 240G. I am notoriously cheap, so none of the stuff I use is expensive, but I spend quite a while tinkering around with it to get it just like I wanted. I also spend considerable time writing about it, so other people could benefit from any stupid mistakes I made 

If you don't want to bother with a sump, two Eheim 2260 or equivalent filters from other manufacturers would filter a 180G handsomely. They'll be more expensive than a sump though.


----------



## mrcorey20 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks frank I have been reading over a few of your recent post and im intrigued by your knowledge. *** been keeping cichlids since i was 10 (27 now) so im fairly knowledgeable about them as well but i dont know every single thing.. 5 tanks in a loft and counting


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

mrcorey20 said:


> Thanks frank I have been reading over a few of your recent post and im intrigued by your knowledge. I've been keeping cichlids since i was 10 (27 now) so im fairly knowledgeable about them as well but i don't know every single thing.. 5 tanks in a loft and counting


I've also been keeping cichlids since I was 10, but I am 44 now. I didn't keep cichlids during the entire time though, and when I joined CF in 2004, I am sure some of the mods must have dreaded getting another PM from me. 

At any rate, if they were impatient they never showed it, and my tanks would not be set up in the same way they are if it wasn't for all the help I got from those folks. In fact, the initial filtration of my 240G was mimicking the setup of Brad Newton (Featherfinfan) in large parts. In my view being able to share information about the hobby online with other enthusiasts has had the profoundest impact on the hobby itself.

I've got three big show tanks around the house (75G, 125G, and 240G), and another five smaller tanks in the laundry (29G, 20G, and 3x10G). That seems to be as much as I can handle.

Best of luck with the 180G. That's a great size tank - lot's of options!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a 180, with a large sump (40gals or so) running through the dual Marineland overflows and powered by a Mag180 running wide open. Even with this, I had to add a couple of powerheads to eliminate some of the pockets where detritus accumulates on the sand.

My preference was not to have them, but unfortunately, I had to resort to using them.

So, I guess I am seconding fmueller's recommendation.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a standard 6x2x2 Oceanic 180g tank. I have a 2217 eheim at either end. I use CaribSea aragonite select sand and have about 250 lbs of Texas Holey rock sitting directly on a siliconed acrylic base.

To get good water movement and filtration I use 2 large 2" ball airstones and 2 6080 Tunze Streams. The Tunze Streams are positioned at either end about 3" under the water's surface and attached with magnets at my left and right back corners (see pics). I have them on an auto-timer which comes on 4x daily for 15 minutes (6am, 12noon, 5pm, 12 midnite). The Tunze at my back right hand corner is pointed toward the middle back glass pane and the Tunze at my back left corner is pointed toward the middle front glass pane. This causes a cyclonic/whirlwind type effect and gently sweeps all the uneaten food particles and fish poop to either of my 2 2217's.

I do a 50% weekly water change which helps alot, but I don't have to vacuum the sand with the Tunze's. Here are a few pics of my Tunze Streams. Check out the sand bottom and how clean it looks.





































What is surprising is how much my wc moba colony is not really bothered by the current which suspends and move the smallest particles of gunk off the bottom and into the filters.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

When I had a 180 gallon frontosa tank I used two large Eheims and a powerhead.
I would have used 3 AClear 110s instead if they would have fit on the back.


----------

